# Anyone familiar with this med?



## 13568 (May 7, 2005)

I have just started DICETEL 100mg a few times a day for my IBS. I am supposed to start immediately and have heard mixed opinions. I took it once before with few side effects if any... does anyone have any good or bad things to say about it? Any recommendations? Please let me know.


----------

